# Contender recoil??



## blackbear

Whats the recoil of the contender in 44magnum compared to the  35remington?Any differance ?shooting with a 12-14inch.barrel?Also are there any lite loads for the 35remington?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Apex Predator

I would think the 35 would be quite a bit more, but have never shot one.


----------



## contender*

I actually don't find that much difference in the 44 and the 35 recoil or the 45-70 for that matter. It's all in learning how to shoot one, you can't try to keep the barrel from flipping up, just let her jump and hold onto the hand grip, hold the forend loosely.  The worst barrel, as far as recoil, I ever had  was a 10" 30-30.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Like Contender said, there really isn't much difference between the two.  The .44 Mag tosses a heavy slug at a slow-medium speed, and the .35 Remington tosses a medium-weight slug at medium-fast speeds.  So, since recoil is a function of slug speed and weight, you can see that the recoil is going to end up being about the same.

I will also agree with Contender that "learning how to shoot one" helps.  I will add that the way that you hold the grip and the design of the grip helps as well.  If you like wood grips, the newer-style Herrett grips help with recoil as do any of the contoured custom grips.


----------



## Davexx1

I shoot a 14" Contender 7x30 with Pachmeyer "Decellerator" grips.  Recoil is not too bad.

Contender was correct about recoil, just let her jump.  I learned it is easier for me to shoot the Contender with a bent arm, letting the hand gun recoil upward, and not shooting it with the traditional stiff arm type handgun hold.  I always use a rest at the range, in the tree stand, etc., hold with bent arm, and just hang onto the grip and gun when it goes off.  No big deal.

When I first got the Contender, I shot it with the stiff arm type handgun hold and it did not take long before my wrist joints were aching.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------



## 1kruger

I shoot a 7x30 waters in orig contender with a 10" barrel and recoil is that of a 45ACP for me  and the balitics are decient for this round for deer, hog hunting at least  me. Hope this helps.


----------



## OleSlingShot

I would have to agree with what these guys are saying so far.  The only thing that I would  possibly add is, when you start getting into the 14" barrels you are more leaning towards a prop gun instead of free handing...but of course that is just out of personal preference.


----------



## blackbear

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Stu

I have a .35 Rem in a Contender  with a 14” barrel. The .35 Rem is a great caliber for that gun. Several deer have been killed with that gun and all of them dropped on the spot. Recoil for that weapon is not that bad. If this makes any sense, the recoil is more of a push then a whip. I had a .308 in a Thompson Center Encore pistol. The recoil was severe and I sold that gun for that reason. I found the .35 Rem manageable, it does kick but not that bad. I read somewhere the difference in recoil has something to do with the shape of the shell casing (the brass). The straight walled cases (i.e. .44, 45-70 etc.) the recoil is more of a push rather then a whip. The neck down cases (i.e. .308, 30-06) the felt recoil is more of a whip. The .35 Rem case is not completely straight. But if you look at the case there is very little neck to the case. I love my .35 and would consider getting a 45-70 barrel for my Thompson Center. This is just my opinion, hope this helps. Stu


----------



## Dennis67

I got a 45-70 and 30-30 it has about the same recoil.A lot of practice was the key for me.


----------



## Hoyt

Like everybody has said..the barrel jumps up more than back...but it's the noise that will get you.


----------



## Old Coach

+1 on the muzzle blast.
Don't shoot from an enclosed blind without getting the end of the bbl all the way outside.
My ears rang for a week.
I now take muffs to the stand when using the T/C.


----------



## luv2drum

The first time I shot a contender was a .35 rem  200 grn factory load.  The gun had a 14" bbl with a scope.  I was scared to death of the gun and shot it from a kneeling position off a rest.  Wasn't terrible, but it got my attention. My father in law has gotten me hooked on the contender and I just got my first contender.  44 mag ported 8" bbl with choke for shooting shotshells.  Sweet little shooter.


----------



## blackbear

I finally got to shoot the T/C.35Rem with 200gr.factory Hornadys,Recoil was not to bad with the help of the factory brake...it didnt jump up nearly as bad as i thought it would,but she sure was loud...
Thanks guys!


----------



## luv2drum

Oh yes they are loud.  Watch out, they are like potatoe chips, you can't have just one.  I'm already looking at additional barrels that I can get that will not duplicate my FIL's so we can share them and switch out.


----------



## blackbear

I know they are super fun! I cant decide if i like irons sights better or if a scope will be my favorite?Lots of options with the little T/C..I want the  rubber gripper grips too,i bet they will help with control..will the rear sight fit right in on the 4 back holes thay are pre-drilled for a scope base?


----------



## HandgunHTR

blackbear said:


> will the rear sight fit right in on the 4 back holes thay are pre-drilled for a scope base?



Yes.  Actually the rear sight only uses two of the four holes, but it will cover the other two when installed.

If you are thinking about using iron sights, I would recommend that you get a good quality set.  Bomars are best, if you can find them.  Ken Light sells a scope rail that will allow you to use iron sights or attach a scope.


----------



## ga41

worst recoiling gun I have ever shot was a 44 mag with a 3" barrel with 240gr factory PMC loads, much worse than my 45-70 12" TC


----------



## whitworth

*Lordy,*

I still remember shooting 30-30 ammo in a contender over thirty years ago.  

They let you know real quick, how strong your wrists are.


----------



## probass

*35 is the way to go*

I have  a 12" w/muzzle brake, a 14" and a 16" set up as a mini rifle. I shoot the 150 gr in all of them and have killed lots of deer with them. I think the 35 rem is an awesome round and much more pleasant to shoot then a 44 mag.


----------



## MGreen

When shooting my 10" .44 mag with 300 gr LBT's you just have to decide which shoulder you are going to guide it over!!  If you don't it might smack you between the eyes


----------



## Dovebuster33

*Hoyt got it*

Hoyt is right. Recoil isn't that much different. .35 Rem has more barrel jump and the noise is considerably more than
 .44 mag


----------



## TTom

Think about physics.

The force coming back is going to be equal to the force moving the bullet.

The more weight you have on the pistol the more weight it has to move so the more energy it absorbs.

Necked down casings increase chamber pressures, so yes they will increase the energy transfered both ways. (to the bullet and to the gun)

Longer barrels weigh more and tend to hold the jump down, but as stated earlier there is the point where holding the pistol steady gets too tough. (I use a treking stick with a built in rest for that reason)

I dont find the 30-30 too bad on recoil with the hunter barrel factory ported. Still it's more than the 44 mag bull barrel without porting.

Loud isn't the word for even a long barrel pistol and factory rifle loads. LOL  You can look for light loads but likely best to find a handloader who will load them even lighter than the factory who is loading for a rifle not a pistol.


----------



## Norlena

I shoot the 30/30,7x30 and the 357 max. All in 10". They were so loud that I went back to a standard heavy barrel without a tamer. I can handle the one shot recoil and now it's not that loud.


----------



## DonArkie

1kruger said:


> I shoot a 7x30 waters in orig contender with a 10" barrel and recoil is that of a 45ACP for me  and the balitics are decient for this round for deer, hog hunting at least  me. Hope this helps.



how do ya like the 7-30 Waters on your Contender? I'm in limbo between the 7-30 Waters & the 30 Bellm. 

Any dislike about the round? All I've been hear'n is nothing but good.


----------



## Davexx1

I have not shot a 30 Bellum but have taken some nice bucks with my 14" Contender 7x30 out to about 130 yards.

The 7x30 is easily manageable and you can buy Federal factory shells for it.

Dave


----------



## tree cutter 08

anybody ever shot one in a 22-250? whats the accuracy like?


----------



## jkoch

I love my Contender in 7-30 Waters. I also have a 22 barrel  for it . Makes a lot of practice cheep!


----------



## 264 Fred

*308 Encore pistol recoil*



Stu said:


> I have a .35 Rem in a Contender  with a 14” barrel. The .35 Rem is a great caliber for that gun. Several deer have been killed with that gun and all of them dropped on the spot. Recoil for that weapon is not that bad. If this makes any sense, the recoil is more of a push then a whip. I had a .308 in a Thompson Center Encore pistol. The recoil was severe and I sold that gun for that reason. I found the .35 Rem manageable, it does kick but not that bad. I read somewhere the difference in recoil has something to do with the shape of the shell casing (the brass). The straight walled cases (i.e. .44, 45-70 etc.) the recoil is more of a push rather then a whip. The neck down cases (i.e. .308, 30-06) the felt recoil is more of a whip. The .35 Rem case is not completely straight. But if you look at the case there is very little neck to the case. I love my .35 and would consider getting a 45-70 barrel for my Thompson Center. This is just my opinion, hope this helps. Stu



I am glad I read this ! I found a encore pistol in a 308 this weekend at local sporting good store and was dead set on buying it . I think I may still buy it just for the Action and grips because it was at a real good price and we haven't even talked cash money yet !


----------



## ejs1980

I shoot a 30/30 super 14. For me the recoil isn't that bad but I have the luxury of being able too shoot behind the house therefore I can limit my range sessions to 10 rounds or so and then just shoot some more the next day. I also have a super 14 in 44 mag and the recoil isn't that diffirent. I had a 629 when I bought the super 14 in 44 mag and thought it would be much less recoil. I think it was more. With something like a 30/30 or 35 remington I would stick with a scope. I like iron sights also but can't stand to see a deer I want too shoot and not be able too see the sights.


----------



## br6ppc

I had a 30/30 14" w/muzzle tamer. It was a pleasant shooting pistol. I had no problems shooting multiple round sessions with it. The muzzle brake worked to tame muzzle jump. From the bench, the recoil came straight back. It was not nearly as bad to me as my 44 SBH with 320 gr LBT's over a stiff load of H110. Now that load would wake you up quickly. I had a 22 lr and a 223 rem barrel also. Selling that set off was the *WORST* mistake I have made. I wish I had that rig back.


----------



## Alan in GA

*recoil....*

I had both 44 and 35 Contender pistol barrels [and several others], both 10" [44 mag] and 14" [both 44 and 35 Rem].
I expected the .35 Rem to rip my arm off at the shoulder leaving a bloody ragged stump. Not to worry.
I thought the 44 Rem Mag was worse in the 'sharp and snappy' recoil it gave. The 35 was an easy recoiler with hot loaded 158 gr bullets. I just knew the 200 gr factory ammo [again] would rip something off my arm...NOT.
The .35 Rem is an excellent round in a Contender. I don't think I would get it in anything shorter than 14" though.
So far the worst kicker has been a 44 in a 10" octagon barrel AND a .45 Win Mag even when in a 14" barrel~!
I've been 'in and out' of the Contender phases and have not owned one in 5 years or so.
However.................a 12" or longer Contender in 45/70 has been an ongoing 'itch'. I would load it down and I've already enjoyed owning several 45/70 rifles. I like shooting soft lead paper patched bullets in about any .458 bore.
I've owned 458 Win Mag and built a .458 American [.458x2"] and enjoyed paper patching Speer Swaged .452" SWC bullets meant for pistols....fun out of a rifle and mild loads!

Picture shows the Speer bullet bare, patched, and recovered from an 8pt buck. Fired from a Handi Rifle in .45/70. Should be fun out of a Contender .45/70, too.


----------



## Win1917

> I've owned 458 Win Mag and built a .458 American



I always thought the 485 American sounded like a cool round I'd like to chamber in an Encore sometime.


----------



## Alan in GA

*It was so great that....*



Win1917 said:


> I always thought the 485 American sounded like a cool round I'd like to chamber in an Encore sometime.



It was so great that......Marlin brought it out as the .450 Marlin....only the belt is slightly longer to help prevent it from being chambered in a 'long case' magnum rifle accidently.
The Marlin .450 came out about 2 months after I completed building my Ruger 77 .458 American!


----------

